# Salary and hourly wage



## Ashshealey (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all,
I may be accepting my very first medical coding job. I'm curious to know what I should ask for or expect for hourly wage in the state of CT. I am a CPC-A. 
I would appreciate any replies because I have no idea where the range begins and what is fair. 
Thanks!


----------

